
Why a No-Moonlighting Guideline Benefits Employees - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2018/02/03/no-moonlighting-protects-people/#.WnccyZc17Cc.hackernews
======
icedchai
Hmmm. I’m not convinced this policy is good for employees. You know what is?
Having multiple income streams and lots of extra money.

